# Hitchhiker or Peering Prop



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I registered some time ago, but never got around to participating. Guess now is as good a time as ever.

Here's a prop I'm experimenting with. I'll either use it as a hitchhiker prop or a skeleton peering around something like a tombstone.










Obviously I'd want a different hand with a good thumb, but this is
more or less what i had in mind. Also would have to think about making
it wind proof if we put it outside all month.

It's from a prop we used last year for two pirate skeletons fighting on a plank.
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/images/h07_plank2.jpg


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks like a good idea for either ...
what did you use to make the motion?


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I used a wiper motor


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

That is a good prop because it has multiple uses. When you decide to do a pirate you can turn him a little and he will be walking off the plank.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah great job on making this! I also see it both ways it's just what you feel works


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like that multiple uses in a nice simple motion


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you modified his spine a bit and put a loose joint in there you could put a wine bottle in his hand and he'd look drunk.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> That is a good prop because it has multiple uses. When you decide to do a pirate you can turn him a little and he will be walking off the plank.


That's what this original prop actually was in our haunt last year.









http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/plank_skellies.html


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job!! I'm kinda partial to hitchhikers myself.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I guess, that is where I saw it...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey waitaminnit... I just watched the video clip of the pirate skellies and I swear I recognize that voice... are you the one who built the "Meaner Neener?" Kinda looks like a Cheshire Cat goblin shaking his head back and forth?


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Yep, that'd be me. Never did use that prop for anything 

We ended up using that mechanism for our skeleton at the moving ship's wheel in our pirate haunt.
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/ghostcaptain.html










I've wondered about now using it to make an arm cementing itself into a crypt, like on HM.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's great Jeff!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work...he sure move smoothly


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Hey waitaminnit... I just watched the video clip of the pirate skellies and I swear I recognize that voice... are you the one who built the "Meaner Neener?" Kinda looks like a Cheshire Cat goblin shaking his head back and forth?


doesnt every ship have a cat/goblin? 
got any pics


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

great prop.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Lilly said:


> doesnt every ship have a cat/goblin?
> got any pics


Maybe I'll actually use it this year...

http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/meaner.html


----------

